# Face Pulls



## LoadedBats (Jul 31, 2006)

I searched the forums for any threads on these, but couldn't find any.  My only question's are:

1.  Do mose use the seated cable pulley, or the overhead lat pulldown pulley?
2.  Is the rope attachment the most commonly used? 

I tried these today at the end of my Pulling day.  I used the seated cable row, with a rope attachment and they felt good.  I tried them before, but have seen on various websites that people use them with the lat pulldown, and others do them standing up with a pulley at about eye level and so on.  Just curious what is the general rule of thumb regarding these.

thanks


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

I do them with on the seated pully, but I have seen them done on the pulldown station as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2006)

I DO them standing with the pulley at eye level with a rope.  Never thought of sitting down to them, which is hindering my intensity levels...

When you do them standing, the heavier you go, the harder it is to not rock.

Then again I can take a page out of IainDaniel's book and just tell the thread starter to do a search instead of answering the question.


----------



## Focus (Jul 31, 2006)

When I perform that pull, I would get on the cable rack. Just so that I could align the needle just at the right point, whether that be just above the head or down near the torso.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I DO them standing with the pulley at eye level with a rope.  Never thought of sitting down to them, which is hindering my intensity levels...
> 
> When you do them standing, the heavier you go, the harder it is to not rock.
> 
> Then again I can take a page out of IainDaniel's book and just tell the thread starter to do a search instead of answering the question.



I pull up a bench and prop my foot up on it so that I don't have to lean back excessively while doing the face pulls.

I do both variations, standing and seated.  The rope attachment is definitely the most common.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I pull up a bench and prop my foot up on it so that I don't have to lean back excessively while doing the face pulls.
> 
> I do both variations, standing and seated.  The rope attachment is definitely the most common.




Which variation (seated/standing) do you like better?  Better as in more room for progress..

Sometimes I use 'variation' to only keep my muscles and CNS from being overtrained, even if it means some sacrifice in intensity.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Which variation (seated/standing) do you like better?  Better as in more room for progress..
> 
> Sometimes I use 'variation' to only keep my muscles and CNS from being overtrained, even if it means some sacrifice in intensity.



I don't really think either one is better.  They aren't really all that different.  I just prefer standing.


----------



## LoadedBats (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's.  My gym has a seated row pulley thats about chest level, maybe a little lower.  So i'm going to stick with this so that i can slowly increase the load, and be stable.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

standing places less load on the spine then sitting does.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

Uh, well, THATS OUT.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

is your back still hurt?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is your back still hurt?



Yes.  5 days after the workout.  Today it kinda felt worse this morning, but its better now.

Depends on my movement or position in order for me to feel pain.  I am going to incorporate those stretches when I have time.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yes.  5 days after the workout.  Today it kinda felt worse this morning, but its better now.
> 
> Depends on my movement or position in order for me to feel pain.  I am going to incorporate those stretches when I have time.




have you been doing anything for it or just resting right now?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> have you been doing anything for it or just resting right now?




I have been doing some stretching.  For instance, the stretching sticky you made, the one Ive been commenting on, I have been doing the stretch that Ive been asking about.  Only thing was I have been placing my hands on my knees and not my thighs.  Ive been doing that cuz I dont feel tension unless I go beyond a certain point and pressing on my knees helps me get there.

I also just started doing he stretch I saw involving the chair.  I can do that kinda easily, but theres some pain with the stiffness.

But on the brighter side of Sears, I have taken away all lower body movement (god dammit) and any standing overhead presses.  Tomorrow, I will be doing seated DB press vs. standing.  

I dont know if I should be stretching it or resting it.  Also, I wondered if any abdominal movements would be 'bad.'  FYI, when I did abs two days after my back took a shit, I tried my best to do leg raises.  Every time I raised my legs to parallel, my back hurt.

Sorry, I dont mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I have been doing some stretching.  For instance, the stretching sticky you made, the one Ive been commenting on, I have been doing the stretch that Ive been asking about.  Only thing was I have been placing my hands on my knees and not my thighs.  Ive been doing that cuz I dont feel tension unless I go beyond a certain point and pressing on my knees helps me get there.
> 
> I also just started doing he stretch I saw involving the chair.  I can do that kinda easily, but theres some pain with the stiffness.
> 
> ...




read kenwoods total body thread and see why abs are probably not the best thing for you (or anyone really to be doing).  Unless done correctly with the proper exercises.


But, just look at your signature....NASM certified.  Don't be afraid to go and open up that textbook.  If there is one thing the NASM is great for, it is re-hab.  The entire program was founded on principles of physical therapy!!  That is what Mike Clark (pres. of NASM) does.  I would be looking there for ideas on how to prepare your body to get back into action.  Lots of Corrective exercise techniques. 

You might want to work on stretching your lats out, all the way down into the thoracolumbar fascia by letting your back round using the 3D stretching technique I have decribed many times here.  The cat stretch from yoga is also good for stretching the lats and back.  Foam roll, stretch, activate (you need to find out what is tight and what is weak.  when does it hurt your back?  when you bend over?  when you extend?  does it hurt in more of an anteior tilt or a posterioir tilt?  etc...assess, assess, assess).


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

I would definitely avoid any abdominal movements that heavily involve the hip flexors as well.  The psoas tugs on your spine pretty good when it goes into action, so that may not be the best of ideas for the time being.


----------

